# Connect sub-woofer



## Sohan_Car (Sep 6, 2012)

Is it possible to connect sub-woofer to navigation system of my terrano?If so then how to connect?


----------



## BlakesCar (Dec 11, 2012)

*How to connect sub woofer..*

Hey,i have faced same problem earlier there is a link to follow with some picture which will demonstrate you that how to connect sub woofer to a car;i hope it will be helpful for you!


----------

